# in wall wire for fronts, disadvantages?



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi
My home is under construction and im having the electrician prewire the rears, I was going to ask him to put some in wall wire to wall plates for the front L and R. Is there any disadvantage to doing this over having cables direct from speaker to amp resting on the floor?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Only in that it limits your placement without extending the wire, Whig kind of defeats the purpose. Wiring your surrounds would seem more critical, but there is no disadvantage.


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

ok so having an addition wall plate and wire from wall plate to back of speaker doesn't lose noticeable quality?
I have hardwood floors so I can't hide it under carpet, its wall or floor.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Make sure you connections are solid and "no".


----------

